# How to get along with other types?



## guardian.bunny (Feb 8, 2015)

I can find info on socionics relationships and such, but I haven't found any really good sources of information on how to get along with types that you don't generally see eye-to-eye with. For example: I remember seeing in a post about ENFj-ISFp relationships that the ENFj needs to be more patient and the ISFp needs to be more honest, but where might I find more info about specific relationships between types?

Can anyone point me towards online resources or books?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

@guardian.bunny

Intertype relations - Wikisocion

They each have various pros/cons descriptions. Some are more cons then prose. Some have suggestions, such as activity taking regular alone-time from the other, and business focusing on short-term, not long-term, goals.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Sometimes what helps most is to just be cognizant of the fact that people make decisions and gather information from different functions than us, and to use what we know to reach a closer understanding.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

There are some good relationship descriptions written by Strataveyeska(spelt correctly?) that are posted on wikisocion. It seems that either she wrote only about certain types or not all of them have been translated though. You might have to do some digging to find them as I don't remember where on wikisocion they are, but its somewhere with the type descriptions.


----------

